# What is you next Kindle book purchase and why?



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

What is you next book purchase fo rthe Kindle and what propells you to want to get that book?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ooh, it's so hard to say! Maybe _Boneman's Daughters_ by Ted Dekker. Always a good read. I really need to read more non-fiction, though.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, since I am rereading Dune I will most likely go on the the next Dune book. Also, I am hooked on Andrew Vachss' books and will probably continue those as well.

patrisha


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Easy-Peasy answer: _Memory In Death _ by JD Robb. I am steadily and not-so-slowly making my way through the Eve and Roarke adventures!!

Why? Because I LOVE them!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Book 6 of Jim Butcher's Dresden Files series. A number of members here have recommended it at various times, and I started the series over the weekend. Finished book 5 today, and I'm trying really hard to read at least one or two of my freebies before I buy yet another book.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I think Im going to start on #1 of the Jim Butcher Dresden Files series

Or Maybe My Sisters Keeped by Jodi Picoult



The movie looks good after seeing a few previews. Has anyone else read this book, what did you think?


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

My next one will be #5 in the Outlander series, simply because I can rarely stop part way through a series to try anything else



After that.... Heck, I don't know. I have dozens on my wish list, but a bunch bought already and on my TBR list. I think possibly it will be Lord of the Flies because it's been on my "must read" list for about 20 years!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Probably Robin Hobb's _"Fool's Errand"_.

I really enjoyed her _Farseer_ series. I was enthrawled with her writing style and enjoyed reading them. The _Tawny Man_ series is an offshoot from that. I'm looking forward to jumping into the next series.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Or Maybe My Sisters Keeped by Jodi Picoult
> 
> 
> 
> The movie looks good after seeing a few previews. Has anyone else read this book, what did you think?


The book is pretty good. _My Sister's Keeper_ seems to be a favorite among Jodi Picoult fans, but I haven't heard much about the movie.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Will be purchasing this tomorrow for my mom, she needs some recipes for people coming over this weekend


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I have no idea because I will purchase on a whim if someone highly recommends a good book and the price is good. 

EllenR


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

"A Fatal Waltz" by Tasha Alexander. I loved the first two Emily Ashton mysteries, and hope this one will be as entertaining.

Nemo


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I am just starting fellowship of the ring trilogy - tolkein but next

with my kids the long awaited "The sorceress" book 3 being released May 26 by Michael Scott
and
and for myself  "Dead and Gone" book 9 by Charlain Harris

Sylvia 

adding why == all three of the titles are in series that "caught" me


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Or Maybe My Sisters Keeped by Jodi Picoult
> 
> 
> 
> The movie looks good after seeing a few previews. Has anyone else read this book, what did you think?


This is the only Jodi Picoult book that I've read and I liked it so much that I picked it for my bookclub. They all liked it too. I've got another one of hers, but it is a DTB and since I'm only reading Kindle books right now, it's waiting in my TBR pile.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I just purchased one so not sure if it counts but I bought:



I never heard of these books but bought them because it was a good price for the bundle and it had good reviews. Sounds interesting...anyone read it?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

jaspertyler said:


> I just purchased one so not sure if it counts but I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of these books but bought them because it was a good price for the bundle and it had good reviews. Sounds interesting...anyone read it?


Yes. I love Ted Dekker's books.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I am going to try Flashforward. The press on the new TV series makes me want to read the source material.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Having enjoyed Lisa See's previous novels, particularly Snow Flower and the Secret Fan, I've pre-ordered her latest, Shanghai Girls, to be released May 26th.



(Link is for the hardcover edition, but there is a Kindle edition link on that page.)


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

Because there's no such thing as too much Arthurian legend...
The Dragon Queen


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

So many to choose from.

I really like factual infomration


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting this: 

The player that it focuses on just got drafted to my favorite team, the Baltimore Ravens. There's also a movie in the works.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I am wating for the Shanghai Girls by Lisa See.  Love her books.  Has anyone read her earlier mysteries?  I will say that I refuse to pre-order.  Did that with a Nora Roberts Book and a couple of days later it went down to $8.99.  Bah Humbug!

Also in June "Fearless Fifteen" by Janet Evanovich will be out.  Yippee!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Just remember that it took Fearless Fourteen (and the new one is Finger Lickin' Fifteen ) something like 6 months after HB release before it came out in Kindle format. Hard to say if it will be the same for Fifteen. 

My next Kindle book purchase will probably be book 6 in the Honor Harrington series by David Weber as I'm almost done with book 5. They're not available in Amazon Kindle format but I'm getting them in Kindle-compatible mobi format at the Baen website.

Waiting on Wicked Prey to go down to $9.99 also...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I never really know, but I can tell you it will be by an Independant author and will be spur of the moment.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H said:


> My next Kindle book purchase will probably be book 6 in the Honor Harrington series by David Weber


Well, if freebies count as a purchase, my next one ended up being Serial by Jack Kilborn since he posted in another thread that it was available now in Kindle format on Amazon for free.  Only took barely an hour and a half since I posted earlier... LOL


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Well, if freebies count as a purchase, my next one ended up being Serial by Jack Kilborn since he posted in another thread that it was available now in Kindle format on Amazon for free.  Only took barely an hour and a half since I posted earlier... LOL


Me, too!


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Waiting on Wicked Prey to go down to $9.99 also...


Steph, Wicked Prey has dropped to $9.99


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

My latest purchases were

John Sandford - Wicked Prey (9.99)



Wilbur Smith - Assegai (9.99)



and earlier this week bought

Steve Alten's Meg: Hell's Aquarium ($7.99)


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

ladyvolz said:


> Steph, Wicked Prey has dropped to $9.99


Thanks, Gail, I did notice that early this morning and snapped it up!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

My first pre-order on Kindle: . Thomas Sowell is one of my favorite thinkers and also the author of my first Kindle purchase last August.

N


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

patrisha #150 said:


> Well, since I am rereading Dune I will most likely go on the the next Dune book. Also, I am hooked on Andrew Vachss' books and will probably continue those as well.
> 
> patrisha


I have always enjoyed Andrew Vachss' books, he is the only author that had me sobbing after finishing a book. And one of the few that i seriously have to be in a good head space before reading. I have not read Dune in many years. So many good choices.

Chris


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

I have two or three books on my to be purchased Ann Rice 
Also J.R.R. Tolkien 
last but not least  I just pray it gets released to Kindle books the same day.
Christian


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Again (5th time)*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Playing around on Amazon and found this book this morning. It looks really good. I think this is going to be my next purchase. I'm also waiting for the new Evanovich book, and I'm sure I'll be hooked on the Nora Roberts' books, so I'll have to get the second one. 
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

As I'm an China Hand, I just bought the Lost on Planet China. Looks like a lark. Many times I've ruined perfectly good banquets about tales of eating bamboo rat and stir fried Labrador Retreiver.

Edward C. Patterson, M.A.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

I like to purchase anthologies to get a feel for the state of SF during the year. I always enjoy these releases and plan on purchasing this one very soon.



- Walter.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

I've been waiting on this book to be made available and now it is. I love ghost stories and books like this..... can't wait to start it.


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

Probably the last book in the Robin Hobb Farseer series, because I've loved the rest of them


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I love Robin Hobb, I read one book and I was hooked, very dark


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I just bought a slew of books, and I am going to have to restrain myself for awhile away from anything but free or bargain books, which I'll snap up before they turn into pumpkins!

Two of the books I bought were:











Death Traps: The Survival of an American Armored Division in World War II

I bought this one because I am a big military history buff, and this covers an area I'm interested in from a different perspective. This is about a US Army tank unit in World War II, but instead of being written by a combat commander, it is written by the guy who was in charge of maintenance! It will be a different perspective. And he apparently argues a different view than that I'm accustomed to hearing. In World War 2, the US deliberately chose a strategy of having a BUNCH of merely okay tanks that were very reliable instead of having few big heavy ones. I think this was wise, and that seems to be a common viewpoint. But this fellow says it was wrong and we should have chosen to have fewer, but heavier and more powerful tanks. For military history buffs these obscure historical trivia are fascinating to argue over, so we are big on it!

and











A Walk around the Pond: Insects in and over the Water

I've read books by this author before (Gilbert Waldbauer). He is a professor of entomology, and writes in a very readable way about insects. As some of you know, I'm an avid nature photographer, and I especially like (amongst everything else) to photograph insects, because they are all so unique and different. I love learning about them, and this book should be a good and entertaining way to do that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Next kindle book purchase?  Whatever comes up in the Free or Bargain thread that looks good. . . . .


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will buy Elfhunter and the rest of the series because I think it will be a really good read!

I feel like a good book outside the series too, I will think more about it.. Maybe Water for Elephants?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I havent got anything planned for the next kindle book purchase.  Last download was Dome(?) by Steven King.  Bought it because I sat next to him on an airplane not realizing who he was.

I do have plans for my next DTB purchase, 150 Healthiest Foods.  I had it and gave it away so need to repurchase.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

jaspertyler said:


> I just purchased one so not sure if it counts but I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of these books but bought them because it was a good price for the bundle and it had good reviews. Sounds interesting...anyone read it?


yes a most excellent trilogy ...I just purchased GREEN by Ted Dekker as well haven't been able to start it yet though


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll get either Valley of the Shadow, which is a sequel to Tom Pawlik's Vanish.  Or I'll get Murder in Mayberry: A Pleasing Shape by I.M. Tillerman  The Mayberry one sounds interesting!


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Regarding Jodi Picoult My Sister's Keeper(sorry, I don't know how to put the picture of the book here) - the book really bothered me because the voice kept changing.  It was difficult for me to keep track of who was speaking (adult ADD?).  I thought that I might give another one of her books a try, but boy, her subject matter is ALWAYS so heavy.

Someone also mentioned The Blind Side.  I'd really like to read that.  I only hope that understanding football isn't a requirement to read the book, because if so, I'll be really lost!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

austenfiend said:


> Regarding Jodi Picoult My Sister's Keeper(sorry, I don't know how to put the picture of the book here) - the book really bothered me because the voice kept changing. It was difficult for me to keep track of who was speaking (adult ADD?). I thought that I might give another one of her books a try, but boy, her subject matter is ALWAYS so heavy.


I really enjoy Picoult's books, but you're right: they are pretty heavy. I can't read them back to back. I usually give myself at least a couple of months in-between.

N


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I just bought Wench ...











... and I did it completely because Leslie mentioned it in a different thread and it caught my attention ...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I just made an odd purchase for my K2. I bought Bob Greene's _The Best Life Guide to Managing Diabetes and Pre-Diabetes _ after seeing Bob Greene and Dr. Oz on Oprah's show yesterday. (I seldom watch Oprah unless Dr. Oz is on.) They were discussing diabetes, and, because I had a scare a couple of years ago w/my blood glucose (stress-related) and my mother passed away from complications due to her Type 2 diabetes, I decided to read the book to see what I might do to try to prevent becoming diabetic some years down the road. The Kindle version of the book was less expensive (and quicker to acquire) than the DTB, and I thought it might be nice to have recipes at hand while grocery shopping. Even if the book isn't fantastic, I'm sure I will pick up some great advice.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Next kindle book purchase? Whatever comes up in the Free or Bargain thread that looks good. . . . .


Cant complain with FREE


----------



## chriscihlar (Feb 4, 2010)

Digital Barbarism by Mark Helprin.  Helprin is my favorite novelist although I completely disagree with most of his political viewpoints. He wrote a kindle book on copyright protection and I think it will be funny to see his perspective and ironic buying it this way.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm still to decide.  I'm going to make the rounds tomorrow.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> *Again (5th time)*
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Love Stephen King


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Between the Book Reading Game and the Trivia Challenge, I always seem to have a whole list of "nexts" to read.  As soon as I complete my current read (which I am NOT particularly enjoying, but being OCD MUST complete), I think I'm going to move on to reading some history...most likely something about the Tudors (a subject about which I know WAY too much).


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is definitely going to be my next purchase. Jeff Hepple is one of our KB authors and his books are first class. You won't go wrong with Jeff's books. Gone For A Soldier is first in the series...... then Land of the Free..... and now Home of the Brave. Excellent books.... don't miss them!!!
I'm hoping by the end of the month to be buying the next Michael Hicks book - the second of three prequels for his In Her Name series. Another KB author's books you do not want to miss (and I was NOT a science fiction reader before this fantastic series!!).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I just bought Wench ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahah....I love being a book buying influence!

I mentioned it in another thread in relation to this:











I'll let you clever people make the connection.

L


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)




----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I think my next purchase/read after I polish off my current series will be Anti-Christ: A Satyrical End of Days by Matthew Moses.  It sounds really funny.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I just bought Wench ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My next purchase!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

I wanted to get this one, because I love the title and the story sounds interesting...











...but it's not available yet, so I'm not sure what I'll get.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Wench has been recommended a lot


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

TC Beacham said:


> I wanted to get this one, because I love the title and the story sounds interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Nancy Pickard's Jenny Cain series, and that does look interesting.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Stieg Larsson


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Sunshine22 said:


> The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Stieg Larsson


I also have this preordered on Amazon. I have the first two books of the trilogy on my Kindle but have not started them yet (I got a little carried away with book acquisitions in the first months after getting my K2!!!!). Wanted to be able to get right into it if, and I'm sure I will, I enjoy the first two.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Sunshine22 said:


> The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Stieg Larsson


me too!

I have about 100 freebies on my kindle still to read, stuff I downloaded when I saw it free. But I only like about 1/4 of the freebies I download so I've got a bit fed up with them and am reluctant to get tucked into any more for a while. So.... I think I need to go through my wish list and stop being such a cheapskate and buy some books! Might start with Dune.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I can't say what my NEXT Kindle book to purchase will be.. I just went on a Jules Verne and HG Wells kick and got like 3 books from each of them. But currently I am reading Clive Cussler's the Wrecker.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

eldereno said:


> I also have this preordered on Amazon. I have the first two books of the trilogy on my Kindle but have not started them yet (I got a little carried away with book acquisitions in the first months after getting my K2!!!!). Wanted to be able to get right into it if, and I'm sure I will, I enjoy the first two.


The Girl Who Played with Fire was the first book I ordered when I got my K2 for Christmas (having already read his first book) I can't wait to read this last one, I will really miss Lisbeth Salander when I'm done. Enjoy the first two!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

"The Kitchen House" by Kathleen Grissom.  Has anyone read it?


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Since I enjoyed the first in the series, just decided the next purchase will be "B is for Burglar" - soon as the current glitch that won't let me download is cleared up.


----------

